# I don't know how to use my PIP



## drsimnal (Sep 26, 2004)

I searched this topic, and no one else had my problem. So, I've come to the conclusion that I'm incapable of using this feature. Here's the issue:

I turn on the TV, and it's on say ESPN-HD. If I manually input numbers to another channel and go to say, RAVE, if I hit PIP to see what's on ESPN, the PIP does not show ESPN, but say DISC. I go back to ESPN. I've tried going back to it by putting in the numbers 92xx. I've tried hitting recall. I've tried by going back via the EPG. None of that works. It just seems like at some random point, PIP decides what channel it is on. I really don't know what I'm doing wrong. Can someone clue me in?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Some questions to get us started:

Did you read the manual regarding PIP?

How many TVs are you running off of the receiver?

Are you in single mode or dual mode?


----------



## Ddavis (Jan 15, 2004)

Appears to me you're confusing recall with tuners. The VIP-622 has three tuners, 2 satellite and 1 OTA. This does seem to confuse things. The recall button is intended to swap between the last two stations on a tuner. While the PIP button is intended to swap between tuners. The confusion happens when you add the OTA tuner to the mix. The 622 gets confused and the recall may not function as expected. Also, the PIP make not function as expected either. One more thing, you can use the SWAP button to switch between tuners, without using the PIP.

Hope this helps.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

You have to be in single mode to use PIP. If you are in dual mode it doesn't work.


----------



## drsimnal (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanks for input so far. I have read the manual, several times. I am in single mode, with one TV. Ddavis is correct, I think I'm having trouble with the tuners. So, if I "swap" to a tuner and tune the channel that I want, then "swap" back and put that one on the channel I want, it'll work? I'm going to try that tonight. Thanks!!


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Some more tips:

If you are on a channel and want to see the channel that you last watched on THAT tuner, press recall. As others have said, if you press swap you will go to the last tuner you watched. Again, recall will take you back to last channel that you watched on THAT tuner. Remember, that you can only swap between two tuners, one OTA and a satellite tuner OR two satellite tuners. If you want to see what is on the third tuner you must go to the guide and select a channel that isn't in your pip screens. If you are viewing two satellite channels, the third tuner is the OTA tuner, if you are viewing a OTA and satellite channel (with swap) the third tuner will be tuned to another satellite channel. 

A little confusing, yes, but if you have problems keep doing as my grand kids do, that is, keep pressing buttons until you get what you want.


----------



## drsimnal (Sep 26, 2004)

Well, Ddavis' advice straightened me out, and it worked great last night. I've decided empiric knowledge of PIP must be a male only thing. Thanks for all the help!
Andrea


----------



## Ddavis (Jan 15, 2004)

One more litttle hint. Tuners buffer, letting you re-wind. Recall starts buffering anew each time it is pushed. Swap doesn't re-set the current buffering. This let's you re-wind in the swapped to program, but not the recalled channel. However, swap does re-set to "Live TV" when you swap. So pausing doesn't work to hold your place in the swapped from program.

This worked well for me during last night's Cowboy embrassement as I swapped to CSI Miami after each interception and re-wound to where I was watching. I would then swap back out of morbid curiousity just in case...Happened a lot!


----------

